# Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2007)

http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/secciones/noticia.jsp?pNumEjemplar=171&pIdSeccion=4&pIdNoticia=11305


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

Sorry, evtl. stammte der Herr nicht aus München, er war nur GF mehrerer Münchner Firmen, u.a.
C*b*e & W*r*l*ss Deutschland


----------



## Heike (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.mallorcazeitung.es/secciones/noticia.jsp?pNumEjemplar=171&pIdSeccion=4&pIdNoticia=11305



Früher oder später wird jeder erwischt.

Nur leider leben diese bis dahin in Saus und Braus auf den Knochen der Betrogenen.

Und das Geld ist wohl auch für immer ... :roll: 

Gruße Heike


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

Das ist nicht "irgend jemand" - aber mehr sage ich öffentlich nicht 
C*b*e & W*r*l*ss ist ja auch nicht irgendeine Firma 
und das: 





> Im Rahmen der Operación Relámpago wurden auch eine namhafte mallorquinische Anwaltskanzlei, eine Bankfiliale und ein Notariat von der Guardia Civil durchsucht.


war auch nicht irgendeine Anwaltskanzlei und auch nicht irgendein Notariat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

was mir gerade auffiel...


> Die Polizei hat in Torrevieja (Provinz Alicante) ein deutsch-brasilianisches Paar festgenommen,



Und: Früher hatte der Herr ja einen bekannten bayrischen (SPD-)Landespolitiker als (Notar-)Referenz auf seiner Seite stehen. Dieser hatte sich auf Anfrage sehr energisch distanziert und gemeint, er hätte denen schon eine Unterlassungsdingens geschickt. Würde mich aber doch interessieren, wieso die ausgerechnet seinen Namen dort stehen hatten. Vielleicht sollte ich da noch einmal nachfragen...


----------



## Heike (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

Du weißt viel zu viel   :-D 

In dem Artikel werden verschiedene Dinge  angesprochen,
da steht auch etwas von einem Firmengeflecht, Hunderte Firmen und "Geldwäsche".

Also das könnte eventuell noch sehr interessant werden ???

Gruß Heike


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*



Heike schrieb:


> Also das könnte eventuell noch sehr interessant werden ???


Das ist es schon... Nur schade, dass viele Fragen an den Herrn L*P* wohl niemals gestellt werden 


			
				Firmenhomepage von Herrn P schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wird in einer beispiellosen Kampagne behauptet, *** oder *** seien in Geldwäsche-Aktivitäten verwickelt, und würden diesbezüglich unter anderem mit der Anwaltskanzlei *** in Palma zusammenarbeiten. Hiermit stellen wir klar, dass niemals auch nur eine einzige Firma an die Kanzlei *** oder deren Kunden verkauft wurde. Wir schätzen diese Kanzlei sehr, und haben sie immer gerne empfohlen, wenn Kunden eine Anwaltskanzlei gesucht haben. Wir haben aber bis heute niemals in irgedeiner Art und Weise mit dieser zusammen gearbeitet. *Ebenso waren wir niemals in irgendwelche Grundstücksgeschäfte mit einem französischen Geschäftsmann auf Mallorca involviert, wie dies behauptet wird.
> Alle anderen Behauptungen sind FALSCH.*
> 
> Wir glauben, dass die vielen veröffentlichten Falsch-Informationen entstanden sind, weil *** in grosser Zahl Vorratsgesellschaften gegründet und verkauft hat. Da bei der Gründung einer Vorratsgesellschaft der spätere Kunde noch nicht feststeht, wurden dafür immer Angestellte von *** eingesetzt. Später wurden diese Firmen dann zwar vom endgültigen Firmenbesitzer übernommen, in der Firmenhistorie tauchen aber bei diesen Firmen nach wie vor die Namen unserer Angestellten auf, was zu falschen Vermutungen geführt hat.
> ...


Dass fett gedruckte könnte auf die aka-akas dieser Welt gemünzt sein. Interessant an dieser Erklärung ist, dass kurz zuvor noch etwas anders dort stand. Statt dem fett roten text stand da nämlich 





> Ebenso waren wir niemals in irgendwelche Grundstücksgeschäfte  involviert.
> Alle anderen Behauptungen sind FALSCH.


 Insofern stimmt der neue Text - und alle anderen Behauptungen waren falsch 

und falls man hier mitliest: Man hatte ja selbst die Dienste eines Nominee Directors (registered agent) in Anspruch genommen. Es handelte sich um einen gewissen Rechtsanwalt R*C* aus Panama. Ist uns bekannt  Der wiederum erklärte, dass seine Zusammenarbeit mit Herrn L*P* *vor zwei Jahren beendet wurde*. Auch das ist richtig 

Ansonsten sagt er im Hinblick auf seine Zusammenarbeit (und seine Verantwortung) ungefähr dasselbe, wie der Herr L*P* hinschtlich "seiner" zahlreichen Firmen(gründungen) (Menge X hier Teilmenge von Y) So ist das halt. So viel Geld kriegen die für so wenig Verantwortung 

P.S.: Nicht ich weiß zu viel, andere wissen zu wenig!


----------



## Wembley (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2960616


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - Mankau Verlag - Insider-Report - ?Die Mallorca Connection? deckt kriminelle Machenschaften auf der beliebten Ferieninsel auf

Da geht es aber irgendwie mehr um Immobilien als um langweilige Dialer 



> Operación Relámpago.
> Zu Deutsch: „Operation Blitz“.
> Wie ein Blitz aus heiterem Himmel, und  für die, die betroffen
> waren, vollkommen unerwartet, haben an diesem Tag rund einhun-
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2010)

*AW: Aus München stammender Firmengründer in Spanien inhaftiert*

Korruption auf Mallorca: Hidalgo bekennt sich schuldig - Mallorca Zeitung



> Der frühere Bürgermeister von Andratx, E* H*, will sich in den  noch ausstehenden Gerichtsprozessen im Fall "Voramar" schuldig  bekennen. Sein Verteidiger und die Staatsanwaltschaft haben sich über  eine Reduzierung der Haftstrafe geeinigt und so den Weg frei gemacht für  die noch ausstehenden Prozesse. Am Donnerstag (9.9.) nahm Hidalgo ein  Urteil an, das ihn zu zwei weiteren Jahren Haft sowie einer Geldstrafe  verurteilt. Das Gericht sah es als erwiesen an, dass der Ex-Politiker  von einem Bauunternehmer Schmiergelder angenommen hatte und sich der  Rechtsbeugung schuldig gemacht hatte.


----------

